# LET'S CRUISE



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SUMMERTIME CRUISE

GOING DOWN EVERY SUNDAYS STARTING ON JUNE 22 2008.BRING THE FAMILY AND YOUR RIDE FOR AN AFTERNOON CRUISE.

THE PLACE TO BE: 
HIGHLAND AVE LUMBER & HARDWARE CO.
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 
START TIME 5:00 PM
(cross street medical center drive)
ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS ARE ENCORAGE TO ATTEND.
FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT (909)659-4320

LEAVE THE DRAMA FOR YOUR MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED￼


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

￼
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

is the taco guy still going :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

maybe not sure working on it :ugh:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

WHOS SELLING FOOD


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I am going guess im going alone my hommie fucked his driverside door up his car cut off and they where pushing it he had his door open and hit anotha car lol but shyt im going lol


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Cool, maybe I'll stop by with my little son and check out the cool low lows. :biggrin:  Thanks for promoting an event so close to home.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

i hope theres gonna be food


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

working on the food! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

OK PEOPLE TACO GUY IS ON!!!!!!!!!!! uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

cool man,


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HAMBURGER PLACE IS GONNA BE OPEN 2!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HAMBURGER PLACE IS GONNA BE OPEN 2! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

EVRYTING IS READY 4 SUNDAY WE HAVE THE TACO GUY AND THE HAMBURGER PLACE OPEN HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LOW'LOW'S THERE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CRUISE NITE
I CAN'T MAKE IT
JUST STARTED A NEW JOB


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

WISH MY A/C WORKED..... :tears:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here some pics from last sunday







[/IMG]et.com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/cruisenite010.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

obucket.com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/cruisenite010.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP TO LAST SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 27 2008, 12:17 AM~10961817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here some pics from last sunda





















/IMG_0130.jpg[/IMG].com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/IMG_0136.jpg[/IMG]y{


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

[IM







G]http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/0182.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

[/IMG]p://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/IMG_0136.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

i hope to see everyone on the 6th after classic style car show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HERE SOME PICS FROM LAS SUNDAY


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HERE SOME PICS FROM LAST SUNDAY


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

04.photobucket.com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/IMG_0194.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Fleet_47 (May 31, 2008)

Did it go down again today?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

every sunday!is getting better


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IS THIS EVERY SUNDAY? NEED A DJ?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...in&MSID=3087998


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here some pics from sunday


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here 2 all the hoppers


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here the next generation of lowriders


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

special thanks to


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

My Webpage


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEED A DJ? 323 346 7962/THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11089819
> *NEED A DJ? 323 346 7962/THE CHOLO DJ
> *


store owner didnt aprove for a dj.thanks anyway!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here's a http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn172/E...te4076.flvvideo


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

ttt for san berdoo cruising


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LOW RIDING AND NO DJ? :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 16 2008, 09:16 PM~11108054
> *LOW RIDING AND NO DJ? :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


i know men it sucks. but we have radios :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

AWWW DAMN....ISNT THE HIGHWAY PATROL STATION RIGHT DOWN THE STREET? :nicoderm:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jul 20 2008, 09:09 PM~11135947
> *AWWW DAMN....ISNT  THE HIGHWAY PATROL STATION RIGHT DOWN THE STREET? :nicoderm:
> *


yeah its all good though! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here some more pics


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/IMG_0397.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

et.com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/IMG_0401.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

YA THAT BLACK REGAL ON THE TRAILER GOT SERVED!BY THE HOMIE JOHN AND HIS FRIEND WITH THE CREAM CUTLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jul 23 2008, 05:49 AM~11157048
> *
> *


ALWAYS WITH AN EXCUSE FOR Y YOU CHIPPEN,


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jul 14 2008, 05:20 PM~11087545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE AIR BAG **** GET MAD ALL THE TIME WE ROLL UP AND SHOW THEM THAT HYDRAULIS IS THE WAY CAUSE WE DONT HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE COMPRESSOR TO FILL UP


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 14 2008, 06:44 PM~11088443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT THE HOMIES FROM STEVENS SHOP RIGHT THERE IN SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jul 16 2008, 05:32 AM~11101358
> *
> *


THOSE FUKIN CHIPPERS NEED TO TAKE THAT SHIT TO THE JUNK YARD :werd:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 16 2008, 08:16 PM~11108054
> *LOW RIDING AND NO DJ? :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


FUKIN DJ STOCKER YOU DONT GET THE HINT!NO :werd:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

hope 2 see everybody on sanday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

hope 2 see everybody on sunday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

About what time does it last till, maybe after work I can go check it out.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I checked out this spot for the first time tonight with my lil two year old son. It was a cool place to kick it and meet some fellow lowriders. Thanks to Pedro for hosting the event. Met an O.G. from Groupe Car Club, Anthony, along with some other cool people there. Nice rides and a few hoppers were in sight. I had a blast and I'll be there next Sunday again for sure.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 28 2008, 01:53 AM~11194596
> *I checked out this spot for the first time tonight with my lil two year old son.  It was a cool place to kick it and meet some fellow lowriders.  Thanks to Pedro for hosting the event.  Met an O.G. from Groupe Car Club, Anthony, along with some other cool people there.  Nice rides and a few hoppers were in sight.  I had a blast and I'll be there next Sunday again for sure.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here are some pics for all you guys.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I like this setup.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

What's up Richard heres yo














ur boy.Thats a clean bike.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Check this out!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

tobucket.com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/monte/cruisenine5172.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hey that's me in the black, carrying my son and talking to some members from Groupe CC, right next to the super clean Impala. :biggrin:  See you next Sunday.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

fixing ******'s hopper


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

jibo's hopper


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

videos come in up


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

that is clean


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I NEED TO TRY TO MAKE IT ONE OF THESE DAYS, I WAS GONNA GO LAST NIGHT ON MY WAY BACK FROM MO VAL BUT NOT SURE WHAT TIME IT ENDS???


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 28 2008, 07:41 PM~11201321
> *I NEED TO TRY TO MAKE IT ONE OF THESE DAYS, I WAS GONNA GO LAST NIGHT ON MY WAY BACK FROM MO VAL BUT NOT SURE WHAT TIME IT ENDS???
> *


10:30-11:00


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jul 28 2008, 07:56 PM~11201461
> *10:30-11:00
> *


NOW I KNOW THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I like to say thank you to,
Art and family{CONSAFOS}
Sanny an family{CONSAFOS]
Andy and family{solo rider}
Richard{FIRME CLASSICS}
Santos{solo rider}
John and family{TRAFFIC}
Pedro chavez and family{solo rider} 
Anthony Avila{EVERYBODY KNOWS HIM}
AND EVERYBODY WHO I FORGOT TO MENTION .THANK YOU FOR YOU SUPPORT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry about the spelling ,spell check didn't work :twak: :twak: 
Here we go {Sunny CONSAFOS} :banghead: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

anybody have pic/video from the girl? u guys know who


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

No video, but I got a mental pic, :biggrin: I'll bring my camera next time.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 29 2008, 09:02 AM~11205116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ITS SONNY :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jul 29 2008, 07:19 PM~11210512
> *ITS SONNY :biggrin:
> *


now i know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

hope to see everyone on Sunday


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

whats up with solo rider (el vago)? :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 2 2008, 09:47 AM~11241175
> *whats up with solo rider (el vago)? :biggrin:
> *


that's me.All day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

good for you :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

do you have any pictures of triggers car with the pinstripe :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

no till sunday
\


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

SO WHOS ALL COMIN OUT THIS SUNDAY !


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

TTMFT :twak: :werd:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

just come back from the cruise nite .I put some pics tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Had fun once again, me and my son were kicking it, checking out the hop and the low lows. Got some pics and video to upload too. :biggrin: Big shout out and thanks to El Vago for hosting a cool spot to chill out on a Sunday Afternoon.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

wheres the pics :biggrin:  mr vago :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TRAFFIC CC busted out with a clean Regal


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

A few of Majestics CC came out strong.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

This pic is not the best centered, but these two impalas were looking good.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are some more pics for you guys from Sunday Aug. 3, 2008


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

More pics posted for El Vago 84


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

thank you Rusty36 for the pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: Some pics of Cruisenight Aug.10,2008


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

hope to be there sunday if i don't go utah again :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, CONTGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 09/06/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTSIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote=JROCK,Aug 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11272215]
















































[/quote]
















































http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/OHANA%20CRUISE
[img]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/MISC/PICT0279-1.jpg


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out some video of last Sunday Cruisenight Hoppers!
View My Video


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Summertime Cruisein Aug.17, 2008


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Firme Bombs :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for coming out and hope to see you all on Sun. Aug. 24
on behalf of Mr. Vago 84


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I like to say gracias to all the people who come


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Aug 18 2008, 11:04 PM~11379680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Aug 19 2008, 08:55 PM~11389563
> *I like to say gracias to all the people who come
> *


My first time coming out... Good cruise spot 

Thanks El Vago!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 20 2008, 11:02 AM~11393171
> *My first time coming out... Good cruise spot
> 
> Thanks El Vago!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR YOU . IM STILL RIDING WITHOUT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, LATIN LUXURY, CONTGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 09/06/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, MILLENIUM, STRICTLY FAMILY, NEW MOVEMENT, LO LOWS, NEU EXPOSURE, WESTBOUND, WESTSIDE, ELEGENTS, CLASSIC STYLE, HERENCIA, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, LATIN LUXURY, DISTINGUISHED, DEVOTION, LEGENDS, UNIQUES, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTSIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote=JROCK,Aug 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11272215]
















































[/quote]
















































http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/OHANA%20CRUISE
[img]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/MISC/PICT0279-1.jpg


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

For all the ppl who regularly attend this Cruise! There will be ppl sellin Home-Made Beef Jerky for good price. So if anyone is interested in buying any we sell by the pound and also by Half-Pound. So if u want some PM me and ill will get back at u!
So come down and get a taste of some home-made Jerky.
Thank you!!!


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Aug 18 2008, 11:44 PM~11379605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit there goes My Bike!!
Viejitos In The House!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what kind do you have :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 21 2008, 04:21 PM~11405301
> *what kind do you have :biggrin:
> *


Sent u a PM!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up gente! CF :biggrin:


----------



## bigoppa5150 (Apr 26, 2008)

HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. SEE EVERYONE NEXT SUNDAY.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Aug 19 2008, 06:55 PM~11389563
> *I like to say gracias to all the people who come
> *



Gracias for being the host with the most, and providing a cool spot to kick it on a Sunday Afternoon. And Gracias to all the riders out there that be keeping it cool and keepin the peace. One Luv, for lowriding that is.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 26 2008, 02:23 AM~11439844
> *Gracias for being the host with the most, and providing a cool spot to kick it on a Sunday Afternoon.  And Gracias to all the riders out there that be keeping it cool and keepin the peace.  One Luv, for lowriding that is.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here some pics


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

check this out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here some pics from last night


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hey Vago, here's the website that we talked about on Sunday

http://www.eight08.net

This website shows all the action going on in Hawaii features of rides, models and more.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MY APPOLOGIES IN ADVANCE BUT I FEEL COMPELLED TO HELP A BROTHA IN HELPING A LITTLE HOMIE THAT NEEDS HELP FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND I KNOW THE LOWRIDER COMES TOGETHER ON MANY EVENT FROM FOOD DRIVES, TOY DRIVES OR SOME TIMES PERSONAL LOSSES OF LOVED ONES. BUT THIS TIME IT'S IN THE CASE OF THIS YOUNG MAN. SO ON BEHALF OF SERVANT OF CHRIST OF FORGIVEN MINISTRIES. IF YOU FIND IT IN YOUR HEARTS CAN YOU HELP IN ANY WAY IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS BENFIT CAR SHOW TO RAISE FUND TO HELP TREAT THIS YOUNG MAN? :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: TTT!



> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11452389
> *FOR MORE INFO CALL FELIPE AT 562)883-3158
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Some more pics of Sunday's cruisenight....


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## chevillac91 (Sep 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanx to everyone


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

DOES THIS SPOT STILL HAPPEN?....ANY HOPPERS? uffin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

yes i would like to know also if it happens still when are where and what time


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: 
STILL A HAPPENING PLACE TO BE EVERY SUNDAY... START TIME 5:OOPM
LOTS OF HOPPERS!!! SO BRING YOUR FIRME RIDES OUT AND CRUISE OR HOP YOUR WAY TO THE CRUISENIGHT TONIGHT!!!!!! 








SEE YOU THERE MAYBE YOU'LL GET YOUR CAR POSTED UP HERE ON LAY IT LOW!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Sep 14 2008, 02:54 AM~11597687
> *DOES THIS SPOT STILL HAPPEN?....ANY HOPPERS? uffin:
> *


just came from the spot . the guys from up the hill came. pics and videos soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Sep 14 2008, 11:17 AM~11599000
> *yes  i would like to know also if it happens still when are where and what time
> *


yeah we still there.see flyer for address


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum more people rollin out to the spot...maybe next weekend, just been busy with some late night custom work. Big thanks to Vago for letting us all hangout at the spot.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Anyone here gonna make it out to the Route 66 show in downtown San Bernardino next weekend the 18th-21st?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 15 2008, 02:49 AM~11604584
> *Dayum more people rollin out to the spot...maybe next weekend, just been busy with some late night custom work.  Big thanks to Vago for letting us all hangout at the spot.
> *


what's up men.how have you been?I'll be there at route 66 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here are some pics from sunday 9/14 
I would thank everybody who comes to the cuise night.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry about the dust :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Sep 16 2008, 06:29 PM~11619924
> *sorry about the dust :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DONT TRIP PEDRO ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I will put some videos from the guys from up the hill [downloading is taking for ever]


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out these firme little bikes..........
Here are some more pics from 9-14 Cruisenight!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Pretty firme....


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: 
Now check out Pedro doing his thing!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc0010f34b.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00111d5d.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00118ae5.jpg[/img]]My Webpage ]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

what's up duke'







s


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

show me got you







got


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

what's up solo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc0010f34b.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00111d5d.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00118ae5.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

9/21/08


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

check this out we got some muscle


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here some videos .what u got?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here's john aka ****** doing his thing


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HERES MY BOY AT THE ROUTE BEING A PIMP


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

that regal was killing that night that shit was hitting back bumper and it came down, it was cool to see that rag getting up too, the chipping ass big body and that ugly monte were cool to when they were "HOPPING" every one had a grin on their face :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Sep 24 2008, 04:26 PM~11689157
> *that regal was killing that night that shit was hitting back bumper and it came down, it was cool to see that rag getting up too, the chipping ass big body and that ugly monte were cool to when they were "HOPPING" every one had a grin on their face :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I see u guys 2nite
bring what u got :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :rant: :420: :banghead: :rofl:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Up Coming Halloween Event!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's some pics from Last Sunday's CruiseNight...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

These Are Some Firme Little Lowriders!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up vago :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Oct 2 2008, 09:01 PM~11765111
> *what up vago :biggrin:
> *


whatz up art just came back from fontana :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 2 2008, 04:07 PM~11762546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Oct 3 2008, 10:18 PM~11775127
> *I like this  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GUYS SHOULD CRUISE DOWN TO ONTARIO TOMORROW NIGHT TO KICK BACK AND RELAX........


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 3 2008, 10:39 PM~11775253
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD CRUISE DOWN TO ONTARIO TOMORROW NIGHT TO KICK BACK AND RELAX........
> *


address how i get there


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here"s solo


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84+Oct 4 2008, 12:41 AM~11775543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Oct 3 2008, 10:18 PM~11775127
> *I like this  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 5 2008, 05:15 PM~11784875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam this shit is tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
anybody needs a flyer hit up rusty36


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 5 2008, 05:15 PM~11784875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the my regal? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Oct 5 2008, 11:20 PM~11788851
> *dam this shit is tight :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> anybody needs a flyer hit up  rusty36
> *


and sonny's


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

this one is for sale


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

JOIN US ON SUNDAY NOV. 2ND FOR HALLOWEEN AFTER HALLOWEEN EVENT. ALL KIDS CAN WEAR THERE COSTUME AND TRICK OR TREAT AROUND THE LOT!! ALL RIDERS ARE ENCOURAGE TO BRING CANDY FOR ALL THE TRICK OR TREATER!! HOPE TO SEE U THERE.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

THESE PICS ARE FROM SUNDAY OCT 5


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://i304.photobucket.[IMG]http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn172
/ELVAGO84/13cruisenite115.jpg







com/albums/nn172/ELVAGO84/13cruisenite114.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

get to work fool :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Oct 5 2008, 11:21 PM~11788858
> *is the my regal? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's Up! Yuuup! that's your Regal and Sunny's Lincoln too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hasta Arriba, for Vago again for hooking up a cool spot to chill and enjoy a Sunday Afternoon. Thanks again Vago. :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 9 2008, 02:38 AM~11819792
> *Hasta Arriba, for Vago again for hooking up a cool spot to chill and enjoy a Sunday Afternoon.  Thanks again Vago. :biggrin:
> *


  what up ?i HAVEN SEE U IN A MINUTE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HERE SOME VIDEOS 10/04/08


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[/quote]
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N
CONTAGIOUS
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

rrent=13cruisenite105.flv]







[/URL]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT

:thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Oct 10 2008, 02:10 PM~11833959
> * what up ?i HAVEN SEE U IN A MINUTE
> *



What up Vago, I'll roll out there soon, been real busy with a fiberglass box that I'm working on.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SO WHO'S COMING DOWN TO HOP THIS SUNDAY.....

COME DOWN BRING OUT YOUR RIDES AND SHOW US WHAT YOU GOT WE ALL LOVE TO SEE A GOOD SHOW!!

SO COME OUT AND KICK IT WITH ALL THE GENTE AT THE SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE SPOT!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 18 2008, 12:21 AM~11901503
> *What up Vago, I'll roll out there soon, been real busy with a fiberglass box that I'm working on.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 15 2008, 10:51 PM~11877533
> *TTT
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Oct 9 2008, 09:00 PM~11827534
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WHAT UP VAGO :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

here some pics from 2nite


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Oct 6 2008, 08:24 AM~11790574
> *JOIN US ON SUNDAY NOV. 2ND FOR HALLOWEEN AFTER HALLOWEEN EVENT. ALL KIDS CAN WEAR THERE COSTUME AND TRICK OR TREAT AROUND THE LOT!! ALL RIDERS ARE ENCOURAGE TO BRING CANDY FOR ALL THE TRICK OR TREATER!! HOPE TO SEE U THERE.
> *




















:uh: :uh:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

There will be about a mile long section of E st closed off to be able to cruise till 8 pm.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

If weather permits, I'll be rollin thru.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS VAGO :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

PURO CONSAFOS VAGO !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I like to say tanks everybody the show up to the halloween nite


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are some pics of the Halloween after Halloween event!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks to all Riders and Trick or Treaters who came down


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

STILL GOING ON... TAKE ADVANTAGE WHILE YOU STILL CAN COME KICK IT , BRING YOUR FIRME RIDES OUT BEFORE THE RAINS COME :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> WUT UP HOMIE MY CUTTY IS ON THE ON THE ROAD W/ THOSE BAD ASS A-ARMS U DID FOR THE HOMIE "THANKS" CHROMED ALREADY.........


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

HERE YOU GO HOMIE..............
TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

SEE U TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are a few pics...of Sunday Night Cruise
Nice rides! keep it coming...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for coming out... see you Sunday!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Peeps get your firme rides ready to roll... see everybody tonight!! :biggrin: 
would like to see more bombs come out but all you lowriders keep em' coming!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics from Sunday Night 11-23-08


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 11:33 PM~12169236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

whats up gente is been a will sunday nite cruise still happening 
I like 2 say gracias to rusty36 4 keeping the page going :thumbsup: :machinegun: :dunno:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Nov 26 2008, 08:15 PM~12269243
> *whats up gente is been a will sunday nite cruise still happening
> I like 2 say gracias to rusty36 4 keeping the page going :thumbsup:  :machinegun:  :dunno:
> *



:thumbsup: AIN'T NO BIG THING, JUST DOING WHAT WE DO, FOR THE LOVE AND RESPECT OF LOWRIDING.. :wave:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ABOUT TIME EL VAGO COMES ON :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup I.E. Happy Thanksgiving :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE FELLOWS BOUNCING ON THE EI
KEEP THE LOW=LOWS ROLLING


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Nov 27 2008, 08:12 AM~12273516
> *ABOUT TIME EL VAGO COMES ON :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP HAPPYTANKSGIVING


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Nov 26 2008, 09:40 PM~12270238
> *:thumbsup: AIN'T NO BIG THING, JUST DOING WHAT WE DO, FOR THE LOVE AND RESPECT OF LOWRIDING.. :wave:
> *


WASSUP RUSTY36 HAPPY TANKSGIVING


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 27 2008, 11:48 AM~12275149
> *Wassup I.E. Happy Thanksgiving :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT BACK AT U


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr 50 Chevy (Nov 12, 2008)

does this still go down ????


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

STILL GOING ON EVERY SUNDAY 5-10 PM
COME OUT THIS SUNDAY CHECK IT OUT , A FIRME SPOT TO KICK IT AND CHILL OUT CHECK OUT THE LOW LOWS AND FIRME BOMBS AND HOPPERS TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget to wear some winter gear because if it's anything like tonight, its gonna be another cold one.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

HOPE IT GOES GOOD TONIGHT I WILL BE HOME SICK  :angry:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

any pics from todays turn out/ anyone ?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTMFT
:biggrin: PICTURES COMING SOON. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are a few pics, lot of the pics came out dark my camera was set on the wrong mode, sorry about that! :banghead:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WHERS THE PICS AT :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT CONSAFOS CALIFAS C.C ART FOR TAKING 2ND PLACE AND ANDY TAKING 1ST PLACE AT THE COACHELLA TOY DRIVE AND CAR SHOW CONGRADULATIONS! :biggrin: 
















:biggrin: 1ST PLACE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SOME PICS FROM 12-7-08


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT EVEN THOUGH IS WAS ALITTLE COLD OUT THERE BUT SEE EVERYONE NEXT SUNDAY IF IT DOESN'T RAIN


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics from Sunday Dec. 14th


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'll probably cruise by this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO0RoPbHQt4


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

merry christmas and happy new year :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Dec 24 2008, 10:04 AM~12516889
> *:biggrin:  MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO0RoPbHQt4
> *


X2


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

LETS SEE WHO WANTS TO COME OUT AND PLAY TOMORROW,BEFORE NEW YEARS :guns: :buttkick: hno: :werd:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: 
What's Up Lowriders hope everyone had a good Christmas!!
Is everyone ready for the New Year 2009? 
HOPE YOU HAVE A SAFE AND FIRME NEW YEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: WE CELEBRATED THE LAST SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHT ON THE 28TH OF 2008 BUT STILL TO COME 2009


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SO WHO'S GOING TO MAJESTICS PICNIC ON NEW YEAR'S DAY FROM THE I.E?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Dec 30 2008, 08:16 PM~12566598
> *
> 
> 
> ...




mmmm nothin better than a trago of cazadores to keep you warm during cold winter nights.  :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 8 2009, 11:29 PM~12649731
> *mmmm nothin better than a trago of cazadores to keep you warm during cold winter nights.    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

was up CONSAFOS are you guys gonna be out there sunday


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

every sanday is going down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
EL VAGO


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

work


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Jan 9 2009, 09:24 PM~12658923
> *was up CONSAFOS are you guys gonna be out there sunday
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

workworkwork


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...in&MSID=3614034


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunday Pics :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: see all you lowriders on Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

HOPPO'S HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR A AFTERNOON CRUISE IN THE CITY OF ONTARIO CALIFORNIA ON THE 24TH OF THIS MONTH. ROLE IN TIME IS 12PM TO 3PM, THIS IS A FREE EVENT SO COME AND KICK BACK AND RELAX.
HOPPOS
11195 S Central Ave.
Ontario, CA 91762
909-923-5553
LETS OPEN HIS NEW LOCATION WITH A BANG!!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 10 2009, 08:35 PM~12665858
> *HOPPO'S HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR A AFTERNOON CRUISE IN THE CITY OF ONTARIO CALIFORNIA ON THE 24TH OF THIS MONTH. ROLE IN TIME IS 12PM TO 3PM, THIS IS A FREE EVENT SO COME AND KICK BACK AND RELAX.
> HOPPOS
> 11195 S Central Ave.
> ...


I BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: Up Coming Event for "Sunday Cruise Nights" in San Bernardino


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

calling all lolows where u guys at we can kick it at this spot and not get harassed by the cops just as long as u keep the peace its a positive event with riders and their families the highway patrol is down the street from here and they leave us alone :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 20 2009, 10:44 AM~12759911
> *
> *


Whats up Homie

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HerbieRdz (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey waz up to all! my name is Herbert I own and operate a taco cart. Let me know if you need a taquero....I cook asada, carnita, al pastor, chorizo and chicken grilled onion, jalapenos, and much more. I can cater for you or set up to sell tacos at any of you gathering this 2009. I can also take drinks!!  Let me.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HerbieRdz_@Jan 20 2009, 06:00 PM~12764637
> *Hey waz up to all! my name is Herbert I own and operate a taco cart.  Let me know if you need a taquero....I cook asada, carnita, al pastor, chorizo and chicken grilled onion, jalapenos, and much more.  I can cater for you or set up to sell tacos at any of you gathering this 2009. I can also take drinks!!   Let me.
> *


we will let u know pm me for price for parties :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 20 2009, 01:05 PM~12761296
> *Whats up Homie
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whats up


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HerbieRdz_@Jan 20 2009, 07:00 PM~12764637
> *Hey waz up to all! my name is Herbert I own and operate a taco cart.  Let me know if you need a taquero....I cook asada, carnita, al pastor, chorizo and chicken grilled onion, jalapenos, and much more.  I can cater for you or set up to sell tacos at any of you gathering this 2009. I can also take drinks!!   Let me.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I SEE U GUYS ON SUNDAY IF IS NOT RAINING :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## atlas (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 19 2009, 08:30 PM~12755028
> *calling all lolows where u guys at we can kick it at this spot and not get harassed by the cops just as long as u keep the peace its a positive event with riders and their families the highway patrol is down the street from here and they leave us alone :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




I just down the street im in just let me know what time


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atlas_@Jan 23 2009, 06:43 PM~12796625
> *I just down the street im in just let me know what time
> *


IM THERE EVERY SUNDAY AT 5:00


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

WE KNOW IT'S A LITTLE COLD OUT THERE, THANKS FOR THOSE WHO SHOWED UP ANYWAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## atlas (Jan 11, 2009)

sorry i couldnt make it this past sunday but ill be out this sunday for sure


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atlas_@Jan 27 2009, 08:28 AM~12827506
> *sorry i couldnt make it this past sunday but ill be out this sunday for sure
> *


Don't Trip, see you there this Sunday :nicoderm:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

WHAT'S UP GENTE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo64_@Feb 3 2009, 08:21 PM~12898360
> *Hey bro, spoke with some of the homies.. Nite Owls will be there. Hope the weather holds up...
> *


hope to see u guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i will be there this sunday


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Feb 4 2009, 09:07 PM~12909979
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i will be there this sunday
> *


sounds good uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

CALLING ALL HOPPERS CERTIFIED RIDAZ :0


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

picnic on sanday on perris hill park .from steven
bring what u got & cruise nite stars at 5:00


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

pinche lluvia :thumbsdown:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: LET'S CRUISE AND HAVE A FIRME TIME!!! BUMPING THE SUNDAY OLD SCHOOL JAMS!! :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 10 2009, 12:44 PM~12962920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SORRY BUT THIS CRUISE TO 991 HAS BEEN POSTPONED TILL FURTHUR NOTICE!
:yessad: :dunno:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

STILL GOING DOWN CRUISE NIGHT EVERY SUNDAY COME AND KICK IT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

WHERE ABOUT IS IT AT IS IT PAST ORANGE SHOW STREET?


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

TO BAD IS CALLING FOR RAIN THIS SUNDAY


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we'll be there in march, carnal


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

if it doesn't rain 
we will be ther this weekend


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

LET'S CRUISE BABY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

WHAT TIME DOES IT START? IS IT PAST ORANGE SHOW ROAD?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

after 5pm


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

COME SHOW YOUR SUPPORT...
WE'LL BE OUT THERE TODAY AND BE BACK BY CRUISE NIGHT!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 22 2009, 01:16 PM~13076828
> *COME SHOW YOUR SUPPORT...
> WE'LL BE OUT THERE TODAY AND BE BACK BY CRUISE NIGHT!
> 
> ...


Thanks to all who came out to support Mary Gillen.
had a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 23 2009, 01:18 AM~13083409
> *Thanks to all who came out to support Mary Gillen.
> had a great time! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Feb 25 2009, 10:53 PM~13115051
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;; come on down bear ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; some body looking 4 uuu


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

WERE ALL THE LOW LOW'S AT. THE SPOT STILL HAPPENING


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

a couple of pics from 3-1-09


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## crazyimpala63 (May 17, 2002)

is it happening today cause i just roll by and only saw three cars it was 6:20 pm


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazyimpala63_@Mar 8 2009, 06:29 PM~13219008
> *is it happening today cause i just roll by and only saw three cars it was 6:20 pm
> *


 :wave: :yes: STILL GOING DOWN EVERY SUNDAY!! JUST DONT CRUISE BY, STOP AND PARK!! THE WEATHER IS GETTING BETTER, SO BRING OUT YOUR RIDES AND THE FAMILY AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT. THANKS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 11 2009, 12:32 AM~13245568
> *:wave:  :yes: STILL GOING DOWN EVERY SUNDAY!! JUST DONT CRUISE BY, STOP AND PARK!! THE WEATHER IS GETTING BETTER, SO BRING OUT YOUR RIDES AND THE FAMILY AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT.  THANKS!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 12 2009, 12:50 AM~13256965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

HO LO LO'S COME OUT END PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

AND PLAY. MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

PICS FROM SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHTS 3-15-09


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

watch out for buster ass rats, steven get your story straight, or if not i will put it out


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 15 2009, 10:07 AM~13285713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT for Sunday Cruisin in San Berdoo.  Haven't been out there in a while, but good to see you its still going hard. Trying to look for a ride to roll for the summer.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 24 2009, 11:07 PM~13382176
> *TTT for Sunday Cruisin in San Berdoo.  Haven't been out there in a while, but good to see you its still going hard.  Trying to look for a ride to roll for the summer.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ARE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE APRIL 4. I T WILL START AT 3:00PM TILL 10:00PM OR SO.. ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS .PLEASE NO DRAMA THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT.THE FIRST ONE TURNED OUT REALLY NICE ....THIS TIME WE WILL BE ADDING TROPHIES FOR HOPPING.. 
THERE WILL BE A 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE FOR SINGLE PUMP
AND THE SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP....
THE WAY IT WILL GO DOWN IS THE 1ST SINGLE PUMP HOP WILL HAVE RULES NO WEIGHT ONCE SO EVER.STRICKTLY STREET.
THE 2ND HOP FOR SINGLE PUMP IS EVERYTHING GOES NO RULES..
AND FINALLY THE 3RD HOP WILL BE DOUBLE PUMPLE EVERYTHING GOES ..

THE CARS WILL BE CHECKED AND JUDGED BY MUFASA(CHRIS).. HE WONT BE 
COMPETTING BUT WILL EXHIBITION HIS CAR...


SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOUR CAR DOES IN INCHES COME OUT REPRESENT..LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME.. IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS 10in-100in

ANY QUESTIONS CALL TONY 626-806-4817


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 25 2009, 06:47 PM~13389761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

LET'S CRUISE FEELS LONELY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

IS ALL GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP HOMIE!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 2 2009, 06:56 PM~13157438
> *WERE ALL THE LOW LOW'S AT. THE SPOT STILL HAPPENING
> *


 ITS ABOUT THAT TIME PEOPLE AND THE SPOT IS WAITING FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDERS OUT THERE. "SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHTS" STARTS AT 5:00PM TO 10:00PM HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE , SO COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT.. THANKS!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

how do you get there from orange county


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: BOUNCE TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 19 2009, 05:01 PM~13623738
> *  :biggrin: TTT
> *


EVERY SUNDAY AT 5:00 TO 10:OOPM!!! THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

every fri in the city of victorville ca, off of BEAR VALLEY in the LOW'S PARKING LOT 15 freeway north exit bear valley make a left go over the freeway pass the first light sec light make a left into the parking lot happens ever fri now that the weather GETTIN HOTTER hope to see everyone out there lets all have a good time if everyone acts right we can keep the cruise spot free of COPS!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

i had a goodtime last night at the cruise spot, met alot of firme people.good kick back spot no drama at all c you next sunday


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 20 2009, 10:04 AM~13629970
> *i had a goodtime last night at the cruise spot, met alot of firme people.good kick back spot no drama at all c you next sunday
> *


  nice meeting u joe


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

CHECK OUT SOME PICS FROM LAST SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHT..


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO CAME DOWN, WAS A NICE WARM NIGHT ENJOYED SEEING ALL THE NICE RIDES OUT THERE....HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN SUNDAY!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks rusty and your wife for the nice pics,your the man


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: TTT!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

ima go check out the scene! after the traffic picninc!!!!!!


DISTINGUISHED C.C.








will be there


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

CRUISE SPOT TONIGHT IN VICTORVILLE OFF BEARVALLEY AND THE 15 FREEWAY SEE U THERE


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT FROM TEAM CONSAFOS


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 27 2009, 02:58 AM~13700194
> *TTT                        FROM TEAM CONSAFOS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: FROM U KNOW


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

corona park this saturday


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 29 2009, 03:07 PM~13732238
> *corona park this saturday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HAD GOODTIME CONSAFOS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 4 2009, 11:11 AM~13779491
> *HAD GOODTIME CONSAFOS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTMFT :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RUSTY THIS ANDY CONSAFOS CAMP P.M WITH YOUR #


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 10 2009, 06:10 PM~13846146
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: SUP!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@May 13 2009, 12:45 PM~13874678
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 15 2009, 11:19 PM~13902808
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 16 2009, 08:09 AM~13904280
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WERE ALL THE PICS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin: DONT FORGET EVERYONE AFTER THE LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW ITS STILL CRUISE NIGHT!! SO COME DOWN THIS SUNDAY AND ENJOY THE LONG WEEKEND WITH US!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 25 2009, 11:25 AM~13990694
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 29 2009, 03:17 PM~14039462
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

After the show we fired up the BBQ!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FhGM-NeHsPg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FhGM-NeHsPg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cruise Night Video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhGM-NeHsPg


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT RUSTY AND VAGO KEEP IT GOING !!!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jun 1 2009, 09:54 AM~14061251
> *TTT  RUSTY AND  VAGO  KEEP IT GOING !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE !!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: DONT FORGET ABOUT AFTER THE LOW RIDER SHOW THIS IS A SPOT TO GO TO. ITS OLNY ABOUT 5 MIN FROM THE ORANGE SHOW . SO LETS DO THIS PEOPLE. ITS A GOOD SIZE PARKING LOT. SO BRING WHAT YOU GOT HOPPERS, LOWRIDER BIKES, CARS ,AND FAMILYS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jun 5 2009, 02:02 PM~14106176
> *:thumbsup: DONT FORGET ABOUT AFTER THE LOW RIDER SHOW THIS IS A SPOT TO GO TO. ITS OLNY ABOUT 5 MIN FROM THE ORANGE SHOW . SO LETS DO THIS PEOPLE. ITS A GOOD SIZE PARKING LOT. SO BRING WHAT YOU GOT HOPPERS, LOWRIDER BIKES,  CARS ,AND FAMILYS... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WERE ALL PICS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's some pics of Sunday's Cruise Night after the Lowrider Show!!...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:0


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody got video of the hop feel free to post...... :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhGM-NeHsPg










NO BURNOUTS......ALLOWED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jun 9 2009, 06:22 PM~14143371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What did he do???


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 12 2009, 05:44 PM~14174577
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What did he do???
> *


GAS HOPPING ON HIGHLAND AVE FIRST TIME COPS STOP BY BYE SINCE DAY ONE


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 12 2009, 04:52 PM~14174641
> *GAS HOPPING ON HIGHLAND AVE FIRST TIME COPS STOP BY BYE SINCE DAY ONE
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :twak:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jun 11 2009, 01:28 PM~14162159
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhGM-NeHsPg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jun 18 2009, 05:19 PM~14232284
> *TTMFT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: BOUNCE TO THE TOP!!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

when dose it jump off again need sum info


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

is getting better and summer is here we hope for the best :biggrin: :biggrin: 
every sunday thru the summer 5pm to 10pm
info(909)659-4320


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 29 2009, 12:03 AM~14325993
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## loco montecarlo (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 1 2009, 07:15 AM~14349660
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 2 2009, 02:21 PM~14364507
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>U GUYS DOING IT BIG OUT THERE KEEP PUSHIN .. SAN BERDU</span>....


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style='color:blue'>  " GOODTIMES " TTT  </span>


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

PARTY AT VAGOS NEW HOME WHEN DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 3 2009, 12:32 PM~14373021
> *PARTY AT VAGOS NEW HOME WHEN DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *


 :420: LETS PARTY HOMIES :around: :barf:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

IS THIS VAGO :barf: AFTER A BUD LIGHT JUST ONE THAT WHY I 420


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 3 2009, 02:06 PM~14373262
> *:420: LETS PARTY HOMIES :around:  :barf:
> *


WHATS UP WITH U RUSTY IT A NICE DAY IN PARKS YOU KNOW


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jul 9 2008, 10:02 PM~11051603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS ONE OFF 73 CHEVY LOCKED UP :420: CONSAFOS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 3 2009, 04:14 PM~14374616
> *WHATS UP WITH U RUSTY IT A NICE DAY IN PARKS YOU KNOW
> *


  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BIG HOMIE ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 9 2009, 05:46 PM~14427245
> * YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BIG HOMIE ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> *


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

what's up :thumbsup: :biggrin:
party soon I let u guys know when still cleaning the mess
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :banghead:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 6 2009, 06:29 PM~14396433
> *THERE IS ONE OFF 73 CHEVY LOCKED UP  :420: CONSAFOS
> *


 :420: :rant:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 10 2008, 07:53 PM~10842011
> *SUMMERTIME CRUISE
> 
> GOING DOWN EVERY SUNDAYS STARTING ON JUNE 22 2008.BRING THE FAMILY AND YOUR RIDE FOR AN AFTERNOON CRUISE.
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## vita_1 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: TTT!!!!!


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: 
PARTY AT MY HOUSE ON THE FIRST hno: :rant: :420:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 15 2009, 08:10 PM~14487010
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> PARTY AT MY HOUSE ON THE FIRST hno:  :rant:  :420:
> *


WHATS UP DOG ON THE FIRST AT NEW PAD COOL I WILL BRING YOU SOME WINE COOLERS SO YOU DONT :barf:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 16 2009, 12:32 PM~14493766
> *WHATS UP DOG ON THE FIRST AT NEW PAD COOL I WILL BRING YOU SOME WINE COOLERS SO YOU DONT  :barf:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 9 2009, 08:45 PM~14429458
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 9 2009, 05:46 PM~14427245
> * YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BIG HOMIE ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP WITH THE SPOT ON JULY 26 IS IT ON AND CRACKING :dunno:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 23 2009, 02:48 PM~14562376
> *WHATS UP WITH THE SPOT ON JULY 26 IS IT ON AND CRACKING  :dunno:
> *


IT'S ON AND CRACKING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 24 2009, 01:08 AM~14567551
> *IT'S ON AND CRACKING!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


were coming your way on the 15 of august from minnesota. can't wait to ck it out


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nanaand1_@Jul 24 2009, 10:20 AM~14569969
> *were coming your way on the 15 of august from minnesota. can't wait to ck it out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nanaand1_@Jul 24 2009, 10:20 AM~14569969
> *were coming your way on the 15 of august from minnesota. can't wait to ck it out
> *


THIS IS VAGO HIT ME UP WHEN UR IN TOWN SO WE CAN CHILL (909)6594320


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

What's up. G


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 24 2009, 12:08 AM~14567551
> *IT'S ON AND CRACKING!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 25 2009, 10:29 PM~14582591
> *What's up. G
> *


hey fo u evrywhere in here :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

*THIS IS VAGO FROM SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE I REGRET TO INFORM ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAS SUPORTED ME THAT THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL NO LONGER WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FAMILIES.. U KNOW THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE THAT RUINS IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE..... SO AS OF TONIGHT EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE SPOT THE POLICE WILL BE CALLED.. SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FOR THE BEST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE..  ............. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP EVERY SUNDAY TO SUPORT ME... WILL KEEP U POSTED IF ANYTHING CHANGES.. THANKS VAGO

PS LETS THANK THE PEOPLE WHO RUIN THIS FOR US....*


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14590462
> *THIS IS VAGO FROM SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE I REGRET TO INFORM ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAS SUPORTED ME THAT THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL NO LONGER WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FAMILIES.. U KNOW THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE THAT RUINS IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE..... SO AS OF TONIGHT EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE SPOT THE POLICE WILL BE CALLED.. SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FOR THE BEST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE..  ............. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP EVERY SUNDAY TO SUPORT ME... WILL KEEP U POSTED IF ANYTHING CHANGES.. THANKS VAGO
> 
> PS LETS THANK THE PEOPLE WHO RUIN THIS FOR US....
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 27 2009, 12:16 AM~14590462
> *THIS IS VAGO FROM SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE I REGRET TO INFORM ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAS SUPORTED ME THAT THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL NO LONGER WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FAMILIES.. U KNOW THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE THAT RUINS IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE..... SO AS OF TONIGHT EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE SPOT THE POLICE WILL BE CALLED.. SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FOR THE BEST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE..  ............. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP EVERY SUNDAY TO SUPORT ME... WILL KEEP U POSTED IF ANYTHING CHANGES.. THANKS VAGO
> 
> PS LETS THANK THE PEOPLE WHO RUIN THIS FOR US....
> *


*
IWAS THERE TILL NINE WHAT WENT DOWN*


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Vago, we were there last night and left at around 9:00 p.m. there were still a lot of cars there.


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 27 2009, 10:42 AM~14593106
> *IWAS THERE TILL NINE WHAT WENT DOWN
> *


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14590462
> *THIS IS VAGO FROM SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE I REGRET TO INFORM ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAS SUPORTED ME THAT THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL NO LONGER WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FAMILIES.. U KNOW THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE THAT RUINS IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE..... SO AS OF TONIGHT EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE SPOT THE POLICE WILL BE CALLED.. SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FOR THE BEST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE..  ............. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP EVERY SUNDAY TO SUPORT ME... WILL KEEP U POSTED IF ANYTHING CHANGES.. THANKS VAGO
> 
> PS LETS THANK THE PEOPLE WHO RUIN THIS FOR US....
> *


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Jul 27 2009, 10:51 AM~14593184
> *Sorry to hear that Vago, we were there last night and left at around 9:00 p.m. there were still a lot of cars there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14590462
> *THIS IS VAGO FROM SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE I REGRET TO INFORM ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAS SUPORTED ME THAT THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL NO LONGER WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FAMILIES.. U KNOW THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE THAT RUINS IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE..... SO AS OF TONIGHT EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE SPOT THE POLICE WILL BE CALLED.. SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FOR THE BEST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE..  ............. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP EVERY SUNDAY TO SUPORT ME... WILL KEEP U POSTED IF ANYTHING CHANGES.. THANKS VAGO
> 
> PS LETS THANK THE PEOPLE WHO RUIN THIS FOR US....
> *


*
:0 DAMM THAT SHIT SUCKS THIS WAS A COOL SPOT TO END THE WEEKENDS :angry: WE WERE HEADING DOWN THERE LAST NIGHT 2, KINDA GLAD WE DIDNT MAKE IT. :uh:*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 27 2009, 03:57 PM~14596061
> *:0 DAMM THAT SHIT SUCKS THIS WAS A COOL SPOT TO END THE WEEKENDS :angry: WE WERE HEADING DOWN THERE LAST NIGHT 2, KINDA GLAD WE DIDNT MAKE IT.  :uh:
> *


ITS COOL BIG JOHN WAS PUTING IT DOWN FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:uh: Stupid people...

I left the parking lot at 10pm... I heard that I just missed the stupid actions that some idiot did... Good thing I left when I did.

I hope it was not done by a lowriding individual... I doubt it was. Probably some dumb sh*t or gang banger who showed up to just cause problems.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 27 2009, 03:18 PM~14596299
> *:uh: Stupid people...
> 
> I left the parking lot at 10pm... I heard that I just missed the stupid actions that some idiot did... Good thing I left when I did.
> ...


 :yes: THAT'S WHAT NORMALLY HAPPENS. THE GUYS WITH OUT THE CARS ARE NORMALLY THE 1'S THAT RUIN IT FOR ALL THE REAL RIDERS :angry: .


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 27 2009, 02:21 PM~14596335
> *:yes: THAT'S WHAT NORMALLY HAPPENS.  THE GUYS WITH OUT THE CARS ARE NORMALLY THE 1'S THAT RUIN IT FOR ALL THE REAL RIDERS :angry: .
> *


Exactly, Memo... :nosad:

What's up man!? Did you go to any of the car shows yesterday? I was at the Wego show, but didn't see anyone from Traffic there.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 27 2009, 03:30 PM~14596427
> *Exactly, Memo... :nosad:
> 
> What's up man!?  Did you go to any of the car shows yesterday?  I was at the Wego show, but didn't see anyone from Traffic there.
> *


 :biggrin: NO CAR SHOWS FOR ME THIS WEEKEND VOLO :biggrin: A COUPLE OF US HIT THE HOPPO'S CRUISE NITE THO


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14590462
> *THIS IS VAGO FROM SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE I REGRET TO INFORM ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAS SUPORTED ME THAT THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL NO LONGER WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FAMILIES.. U KNOW THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE THAT RUINS IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE..... SO AS OF TONIGHT EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE SPOT THE POLICE WILL BE CALLED.. SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FOR THE BEST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE..  ............. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP EVERY SUNDAY TO SUPORT ME... WILL KEEP U POSTED IF ANYTHING CHANGES.. THANKS VAGO
> 
> PS LETS THANK THE PEOPLE WHO RUIN THIS FOR US....
> *


*


Thanks Vago for hosting this event. I haven't been out there to chill much recently, but I would always at least try roll through and see the lineup of cool rides. I would sometimes take my son there to chill and watch the rides cruise around. Even got to see a few hop offs here. Here I met some cool lowriders from different clubs as well. The cops were always cool and wouldn't even trip. They would just roll right pass the spot and not bother. Thanks to the riders that kept the peace and the positive vibe. 

Chingado man, Vago worked so hard to host a cool spot for family fun, and its unfortunate that its getting shut down. :thumbsdown:*


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 27 2009, 02:57 PM~14596061
> *:0 DAMM THAT SHIT SUCKS THIS WAS A COOL SPOT TO END THE WEEKENDS :angry: WE WERE HEADING DOWN THERE LAST NIGHT 2, KINDA GLAD WE DIDNT MAKE IT.  :uh:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 27 2009, 04:08 PM~14596850
> *Thanks Vago for hosting this event.  I haven't been out there to chill much recently, but I would always at least try roll through and see the lineup of cool rides.  I would sometimes take my son there to chill and watch the rides cruise around.  Even got to see a few hop offs here.  Here I met some cool lowriders from different clubs as well.  The cops were always cool and wouldn't even trip.  They would just roll right pass the spot and not bother.  Thanks to the riders that kept the peace and the positive vibe.
> 
> Chingado man, Vago worked so hard to host a cool spot for family fun, and its unfortunate that its getting shut down.  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

LET ME SEE IF I GET THIS RIGHT
1-HOME DEPOT IN FONTANA
2-E ST SAN BERNARDINO(STEREO SHOP)
3-AYALA PARK IN RIALTO
4_SAN BERNARDINO CRUISE NIGHT(LUMBER YARD)
AM I MISSING A SPOT
POST IT


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

These fools are always messing it up for all of us...Good thing I was by the exit, Got in my car and smashed out.. :angry:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

DAMN, THAT FUCKING SUCKS THIS WAS A COOL AS SPOT TO CHILL AT. THILL THAT PUNK HAD TO PULL A GUN OUT... THIS CRUIS NIGHT MADE MY TRIP TO SAN BERDOO NOT A WASTE OF TIME, BECAUSE THAT WEGI SHOW WAS WACK.... AND WHAT PISSED ME OFF EVEN MORE WAS THAT THAT FUCKER WAS SHOOTING IN MY DIRECTION.... @#$$%# &^&%$^#$%&^$#%^& :angry:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jul 27 2009, 06:13 PM~14598556
> *DAMN, THAT FUCKING SUCKS THIS WAS A COOL AS SPOT TO CHILL AT. THILL THAT PUNK HAD TO PULL A GUN OUT... THIS CRUIS NIGHT MADE MY TRIP TO SAN BERDOO NOT A WASTE OF TIME, BECAUSE THAT WEGI SHOW WAS WACK.... AND WHAT PISSED ME OFF EVEN MORE WAS THAT THAT FUCKER WAS SHOOTING IN MY DIRECTION.... @#$$%# &^&%$^#$%&^$#%^& :angry:
> *


Glad you weren't hurt homie...

What the hell was it all about...? Do you know? Was this guy getting in a fight with someone else and gonna blast him or was he just being stupid and randomly shooting in the air? Damn it... :nosad:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jul 27 2009, 07:13 PM~14598556
> *DAMN, THAT FUCKING SUCKS THIS WAS A COOL AS SPOT TO CHILL AT. THILL THAT PUNK HAD TO PULL A GUN OUT... THIS CRUIS NIGHT MADE MY TRIP TO SAN BERDOO NOT A WASTE OF TIME, BECAUSE THAT WEGI SHOW WAS WACK.... AND WHAT PISSED ME OFF EVEN MORE WAS THAT THAT FUCKER WAS SHOOTING IN MY DIRECTION.... @#$$%# &^&%$^#$%&^$#%^& :angry:
> *


i'm glad you are ok


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

i dont know. i just was walking to my truck getting ready to leave then i just heard the shots and looked around to make sure the homies were ok.... thanks homies i got my lil gaurdian angle watching over me :angel:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14590462
> *THIS IS VAGO FROM SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE I REGRET TO INFORM ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAS SUPORTED ME THAT THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL NO LONGER WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FAMILIES.. U KNOW THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE THAT RUINS IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE..... SO AS OF TONIGHT EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE SPOT THE POLICE WILL BE CALLED.. SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FOR THE BEST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE..  ............. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP EVERY SUNDAY TO SUPORT ME... WILL KEEP U POSTED IF ANYTHING CHANGES.. THANKS VAGO
> 
> PS LETS THANK THE PEOPLE WHO RUIN THIS FOR US....
> *


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 28 2009, 08:55 AM~14604017
> *
> *


sorry to hear about what happened. i know you worked hard to keep it going.lets just be glad no one was hurt. i know youll find a new spot.good luck and keep is informed :biggrin:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Jul 28 2009, 05:23 PM~14608388
> *sorry to hear about what happened. i know you worked hard to keep it going.lets just be glad no one was hurt. i know youll find a new spot.good luck and keep is informed :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:angry: damn homie know i i dont need sundays off anymore


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 22 2009, 09:21 AM~14548497
> *:thumbsup:
> *


damn homie y u trying get my plaque consafos till the end just a little sideways


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jul 30 2009, 10:57 PM~14634280
> *damn homie y u trying get my plaque consafos till the end just a little sideways
> *


I SAW A FOR SALE SIGH MY BAD


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14590462
> *THIS IS VAGO FROM SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE I REGRET TO INFORM ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAS SUPORTED ME THAT THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL NO LONGER WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FAMILIES.. U KNOW THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE THAT RUINS IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE..... SO AS OF TONIGHT EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE SPOT THE POLICE WILL BE CALLED.. SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FOR THE BEST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE..  ............. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP EVERY SUNDAY TO SUPORT ME... WILL KEEP U POSTED IF ANYTHING CHANGES.. THANKS VAGO
> 
> PS LETS THANK THE PEOPLE WHO RUIN THIS FOR US....
> *


*

:tears: HERE ARE THE LAST PICTURES WE TOOK OF CRUISE NIGHT!!
































*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WAS THAT LIL TRIGGER HAPPY PUNK CAUGHT YET? :angry:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 1 2009, 10:21 AM~14646241
> *WAS THAT LIL TRIGGER HAPPY PUNK CAUGHT YET?  :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED VAGO'S CRUISE NIGHT, TOGETHER WE WORKED TO GET THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY ALONG WITH THIER FAMILIES TOGETHER IN ONE SPOT TO KICK IT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON,
ENJOYED TAKING PHOTOS OF ALL THE NICE RIDES TOO, WAS FIRME WHILE IT LASTED......IT'S TOO BAD SOMEONE HAD TO MESS IT UP FOR ALL OF US.

KEEP LOWRIDING!!! AND KEEP POSTED ON FUTURE EVENTS!! :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Aug 1 2009, 11:27 AM~14646579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics rusty coulndt go but damn too bad it was last one was thre for first one though see u around sunny


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Aug 1 2009, 03:35 PM~14647492
> *:angry:
> thanks for the pics rusty coulndt go but damn too bad it was last one was thre for first one though see u around sunny
> *


IS THAT SUNNY FROM CONSAFOS


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 3 2009, 09:45 AM~14659112
> *IS THAT SUNNY FROM CONSAFOS
> *


simone ese


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by linctc_@Aug 4 2009, 02:20 PM~14673313
> *simone ese
> *


----------



## Mr 50 Chevy (Nov 12, 2008)

so nomore san berdo cruise night


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr 50 Chevy_@Aug 9 2009, 12:40 PM~14717370
> *so nomore san berdo cruise night
> *


not for a while


----------



## eldee (Oct 19, 2007)

find another spot lets keep this lowriding alive


----------

